# sweets's adoption diary



## sweets x

Have been putting off starting this as wanted to have something to write...rather than just waiting lol.

We 1st enquired in dec 09, the lady i spoke to was lovely and we started filling out a form over the phone. She got onto fertility tx etc..., then we had to stop as not enough time form last tx. We had to wait for  minimum of 6 months from our m/c in oct.

March 10- Rang up la again to see if we could get things started, just missed the open evening it was that nite...however, booked in for the next one on 27th may, day after our wedding anniversary.

May 27th
Open evening....

Went to the adoption evening, it was amazing and we were both giddy afterwards. 
The social worker was lovely and very nice to us.
We talked about the form they filled out from my phone interview, about ages we want to adopt, family history, experience with kids, then she said she had no problem letting us have the official application form to adopt. 
I hung onto it like it was gold lol...
Then we had a look at the paper with all the kids in, i could of cried buckets. I said to dh, it feels like your looking at kids like someone else would look at a next catalogue. The social worker's assistant heard us and came over, sympathised but said its something you have to get used too. 

June 7th...s/w rang to say can they come out to see us on the 21st june...can they...course lol.. Was so excited, had been taking my phone everywhere with me waiting for the call. Rang dh and he was excited too.She is a trainee so will have another qualified s/w with her, so there will bw 2 lol.

June 21st. 
1st home visit...

After a hectic week, coincided with our holiday which was spent re-decorating the hallway, stairs and landing aswell as a major cleanup, we were reading by 2pm for the social worker, i was pacing, peaking out the window and they weren't due till 3pm lol..
The visit went very well.
They went through more forms, asked us lots of questions..
How long we have been together/married
A little about finances
About our nieces and nephews (we have 11)
About our support network
If one of us is going to give up work
What sex/age/ type (as in disabilities etc..) of child we are after
About our upbringing and what our parents are like, what influences they had on us
How do i feel about having ivf
Did i have any couniling
Any serious hereditory medical conditions that run in our family

Sure there was more but can't quite remember now, my head is a bit mushy lol
They then had a look around the house and garden.
Then said everything looked good, she had to go and print up our forms and present them to het manager.
We should know by the end of the week, maybe beginning of next week if they are accepting us.

Also, prep course is starting 12th july, all pending on being excepted.

Quietly excited, was texting/ringing everyone yesterday but have calmed down a bit now and waiting for our official letter.

For now, bye and if you have read through all this, thankyou


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Well good luck Nicola we have our first home study appointment next week, we have attended the Prep course and hoping we are going to be quite quick through home study in no time at all you will be on home study too.  Keep us informed as to how it is all going.


----------



## sweets x

thanks lady pink, will do and and hope all goes well at your home study x x


----------



## Maccer

Hi Nicola,

Wow so glad your initial visit went so well and to get on a prep course so soon you must be over the moon, congrats, let us know when you the letter, thats when it really hit me that we had actually and finally taken the first step.  

Mx


----------



## sweets x

M, thanks. Will do, will be rushing home tomoz cause hoping its here lol.
Hope your ok x


----------



## sweets x

Still not had the letter so rang LA, we are being took on with them and are on the prep course in 2 wks...yipee!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Fantastic news xxx


----------



## Maccer

Yippeeee, so glad things are moving so fast for you!  

Enjoy and please let us know how it goes.

Mx


----------



## sweets x

Monday 12th July
prep group was amazing. We watched a couple of vids, one from other adopters talking about the benefits off prep group. The other, the first few months of a babies life and it was mouth droppingly amazing. Cannot believe how vital the 1st few months are and how a baby that isn't given enough attention in early months can deteriate.
Then we had  ryans story, which nearly had us and the s/w in tears, think i'm gonna have to grow another skin to get through all this. Then we did 4 case studies. I even read one of them out so was well proud of myself as i'm quite shy. Just thought if i'm being accessed on how i interact and i don't, they basically said they need people to be able to speak up for their children so i just went for it lol.
Really can't wait for next weeks session. Everyone was lovely and all as nervous at the begginning.

Been on day 1 of 1st aid course today so can now in theory resusitate (sp) a baby and dress wounds and put on a bandage. Day 2 is tomorrow.

Did have a bit of a wobble when we got home, Dh is still soo worried that we'll get turned down because of our finances. We are paying off a debt from when he was made bankrupt, s/w knows all about it but he is still worried. Only time will tell.


----------



## sweets x

30th July

Well, we have our last prep group session on monday, they have gone by so fast.
We have covered lots of stuff, attachment, abuse, (which was very hard) loss, permanence and lots more i can't think off right now.
Were taking family members in on monday, so i'm taking my sis, and mil. 
Looking forward to it, will have alot of speakers in.
Then its just waiting for a s/w to be allocated to us.
Hope we don't have to wait too long, am buzzing with energy to get going to the next step.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Good Luck sweets we have just started HS, are you with a LA or VA ?


----------



## sweets x

were with LA, hope your ok x x


----------



## Pink Lady 66

sweets x said:


> were with LA, hope your ok x x


We are with LA too your journey of adoption has been pretty quick so far, so thought you may have been with a VA, we have a 6 week break now from HS as SW on holiday and then stressed and busy.


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Lady Pink said:


> sweets x said:
> 
> 
> 
> were with LA, hope your ok x x
> 
> 
> 
> We are with LA too your journey of adoption has been pretty quick so far, so thought you may have been with a VA, we have a 6 week break now from HS as SW on holiday and then stressed and busy.
Click to expand...

Sorry that is SW stressed and busy not me !


----------



## sweets x

It has been very quick, weve been very lucky. Went to open evening, the prep course had been delayed so we got straight onto it. x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad it's going well xxx


----------



## sweets x

2 august

Well, prep group has finished. Have throughly enjoyed the whole process. Has been very emotional, upsetting, enjoyable, informative. Feels like were all mini-socialworkers now lol.
Have got another form to fill in, officially saying we want to proceed and then wait for social worker to be assigned, can't wait, dh and I are so excited and buzzing by the whole process.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yay!!!  Isn't it a fantastic feeling - well not the tired and drained part, but the all fired up and ready to go part! xxx


----------



## sweets x

24th august

been assigned a s/w...yipee!!!

she is coming out to see us next week to go through timescales, sign more forms etc... then hopefully we can start home study. trying to stay grounded but still getting excited about starting next step


----------



## Becky39

Hi There   

Just catching up on your diary and ur journey. We are about the same stage as it sounds, but we are waiting to be assigned a SW. In the meantime while we were waiting, we had our medical done and our police checks ... the police checks have come back all clear - not sure what happens with the medical, if we hear that they have been looked at or not .... i think my LA like to get that bit done an dusted - so that the Home Study is quicker again cos we wont be waiting for all these to come thru. Most LA's do things differently, like we didnt have to take family members into our 3 day course, or did we have a list/book of childrent o look at - but it all boils down to one thing in the end ..... getting to THE PANEL lol ... 

Just wanted to wish u lots of luck, i will be keeping an eye on ur jorney 

Becky Xxx


----------



## sweets x

thanks becky. you should come and join us on adoption thread, there is quite a few of us at the same stage. wishing you lots of luck hun x x


----------



## sweets x

5th sept

The visit last week went well. S/w is lovely. We officially start home study on the 20th sept. We have 1001 forms to fill out first and send them in. Its all getting very exciting now.


----------



## sweets x

20th september

Had my 1st individual home visit today. Went well, we talked about my life from birth, through school and into work. 
Also, we have our panel date booked already...3rd feb. 
So excited, feels like were getting closer to being a forever family


----------



## sweets x

May 2011

Cannot believe i haven't wrote on here for so long. So much has happened since.
We were approved in feb and linked in march/april. Its such an amazing feeling. 
We goto panel in july and hopefully when all goes to plan will meet our daughters in august.
Feels like all our prayers and dreams have been answered.


----------



## Maccer

Congrats Sweets, so thrilled for you.


----------



## sweets x

Aww thanks hun. Hope u are ok x


----------



## sweets x

13th July

Cannot believe we only have five more days till matching panel. Am scared stiff. We feel like we know so much about the girls from their s/w's and f/c's that we love them already. Just want to get it over with and verified so we can meet them.


----------



## Maccer

Hi Sweets,

How you getting on? Hope you have your lo's home.  Thinking of you and wishing you all the happiness for your new family.

Maccer xxx


----------



## sweets x

Thanks maccer. Hope u r well. 
Have not had time to come on here, loving of though lol. Our oldest  daughter is asleep in her bedroom. Our youngest should come home in a few months. Is bliss her being here. She has brought our house to life with her squeals and laughter. 
Cannot believe how truly lucky myself and hubby are. Makes all the heartache worthwhile  xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi sweets,
Just wanted to say I'm so glad it's going so well   
I've thought about you when I've left messages on the adoption thread and wondered how you are. 
I remember it's totally manic the first few weeks, so I know what you mean about not having time to come on here!
I just wanted to send you my love and wish you all much happiness.  
Luv Anj x


----------



## sweets x

Aug 16

Thanks Anj, said a quick hi but as u are aware is hard to get on her when ever she is in bed i am so busy doing stuff or just flake out lol. 

Panel for our youngest was cancelled again today.
First, when should of been matched with her sister her medical wasn't ready and then today not enough people sat on the panel.
Third time lucky 2 wks today. Know it doesn't effect things much at monent and its all going along nicely but just annoyed at more delays.
Would just love it all official and then can relax


----------



## Cici_K

Nicola congrats on your 2 beautiful daughters. Had to check up on you and so happy the adoption is going so well. 
You must be an amazing MUM


----------



## Maccer

Aww Sweets, I hope all goes ahead in 2 weeks time.  It must be so frustrating.  I Hope your lo is settling in well and I am sure you are excited to have her sister home and settled too.  

Take care

Maccer x


----------



## sweets x

Cici and maccer. Thanku. Hopefully all wilk b ok a week on tues. Lo is asleep at moment and she seems to.be ok bless her. X


----------



## Twopence

Sweets!!!!!!!!!!! I am so pleased to read this   I have been bawling my eyes out after reading that you finally have your family. (My DH wondered what on earth was going on) After getting to know you so well on the endo board I am over the moon for you and your DH. 

I have always known you will be such a fab mummy and now you have got that chance. Your LO's are so lucky to have you. I hope the eldest gets over her fear of the dark.

Please keep us posted, I love to see how you are getting on. Am soooooooo pleased for you. Enjoy every second, it flies by!!

 to you and your family

Love Shrimper xx


----------



## sweets x

Thanks shrimper. Hope all is well with you all xxx


----------



## sweets x

Well, we are now approved for lo number 2. All went smoothly and just waiting on sw visit on monday to hopefully get some dates foe when we can start intros with our youngest daughter.
Was looking at our 3 yr old today while she was having her lunch and she just blows me away, she is amazing and so so beautiful. We both love her so much, she brings so much joy to our lives. Can't imagine her not being here. 
Hopefully we will be complete in a few months time and life will be amazing.


----------



## Duckling

Oh Sweets CONGRATULATIONS! Lovely lovely lovely news. So wonderful to hear how things are with your family and to hear you talk about your daughters!
Love from Duckling x


----------



## Anjelissa

Hi Sweets,
That's wonderful news! Congratulations   
Not long now and you'll all be together   
Really really pleased for you hun   

Love Anj x x


----------



## Maccer

Congratulations Sweets, I really am so happy for you. Keep us updated.  


Maccer x


----------



## panorama

Congratulations Sweets!! You're gonna have your hands full soon!!    Hope it all goes smoothly and how amazing that they will both get to meet soon! xx


----------



## sweets x

well, we are finally a family of four. Youngest came home forever on the 21st nov. She has settled really well. 
Am loving family life, although alot harder than i thought it would be lol. Dont know how peeps have time to work too. Am happily not having to return to work for a while yet, till they both in school anyhow. 

Youngest Lo is so so funny and cheeky. Very mischevious and a real tomboy, where as her sis is a girly girl. So, even though we have two girls its like me and dh get one of each. Youngest was sat laughing at football last night, fascinated at it.

Cannot believe we are finally a family. Is very strange when they both in bed, its like there not really here. Then, hear them snoring on the monitor and it makes me smile.


----------

